# Is is possible to remove Thermofilm numbers??



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Has anyone successfully removed Thermofilm from a shirt?

I pressed the wrong number on a shirt.


----------



## wcso35 (Jul 7, 2007)

Stahls makes a 1 qt can of lettering remover solvent.
you might try that. The only problem you would have is it has to be applied within 48 hrs of applying the letters


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You can also use just acetone from any hardware store. 

We removed vinyl that had been on a shirt for a few weeks with acetone.


----------



## mlitty (Apr 16, 2008)

Chani said:


> You can also use just acetone from any hardware store.
> 
> We removed vinyl that had been on a shirt for a few weeks with acetone.


We've found that the acetone removes the vinyl, but not the adhesive layer. We soaked from the back, through the fabric and still the adhesive will not let go of the shirt.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You do need to scrub a little to get the adhesive off with acetone, but it has worked for us.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

we used our spot remover gun it worked like a charm


----------



## mtnink (Jan 3, 2011)

what kind of spot remover gun did you use? Were you able to apply a new number? Did is look okay? Or is it easy to replace the item?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Please be aware that this can damage your garment. I would recommend that you test whatever you plan on using to try and remove your vinyl first before saturating your garment with it.

Perhaps test it on a area of the garment that you wont notice in case it changes color or worse....


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

we've never had a problem with it ruining our garment...we have a spot remover gun you can buy from any of your ink sources....yes we test the material first then put a rag on the good side of the garment and shoot from the back (we have acetone in our gun as well)....comes off then we put the new vinyl on....saved many a jersey this way.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

yup spot remover gun works but it is time consuming and after a while the fluid starts to smell like car exhaust and the noise from the gun becomes really annoying.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Lay a sheet of regular copy paper over the number and press for 15 seconds at 380 degrees. As soon as you
open your press, peel back the paper and the numbers should peel right off! You might have to experiment with the time and temperature depending on your press but it DOES WORK.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

enigma1 said:


> Lay a sheet of regular copy paper over the number and press for 15 seconds at 380 degrees. As soon as you
> open your press, peel back the paper and the numbers should peel right off! You might have to experiment with the time and temperature depending on your press but it DOES WORK.


 
I'm glad this works for you. I cannot say I have ever tried this. Depending on the vinyl type you could end up making a mess though, so I would be careful if you have not done this before.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> I'm glad this works for you. I cannot say I have ever tried this. Depending on the vinyl type you could end up making a mess though, so I would be careful if you have not done this before.


I have done it many times and it works perfectly. Never lost a shirt or a hoodie with this method.


----------



## TrueLoveDesign (Aug 7, 2009)

Chani said:


> You can also use just acetone from any hardware store.
> 
> We removed vinyl that had been on a shirt for a few weeks with acetone.


I wish this worked for us, One letter out on a $30.00 pair of pants.
I tried soaking, scrubbing, picking - didn't work for me for some reason? Stahls Thermo Film lettering

Cheap suggestion although. The methane chloride Stahls suggests to remove it they dont carry at Stahls Canada FYI.

Melinda Ellis
True Love Design
Canada


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

enigma1 said:


> Lay a sheet of regular copy paper over the number and press for 15 seconds at 380 degrees. As soon as you
> open your press, peel back the paper and the numbers should peel right off! You might have to experiment with the time and temperature depending on your press but it DOES WORK.


That did NOT work for me, I had actually tried it first one the first shirt at a temp of about 325 or so and the white lettering came off pretty easy, but it left all the glue. So I came back here to check the suggested temp, and I tried it again on a 2nd shirt at 380 and it was MUCH MUCH worse. The white vinyl had been melted into the shirt and is impossible to remove. 

I used some solution frm Stahl's, I only had a little bit, and put it on a cloth and rubbed and rubbed but nothing happened at all. Then I tried straight acetone, again nothing, and finally some new citrus stuff I found next to the "Goo gone" on the store shelf. No luck! ;-( 

I have a gun, never used it yet as I don't have enough of the proper chemical. Plus, I have no idea how to even use the gun anyway. Is there a video somewhere??


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

I found videos on youtube... should have thought of that!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I use to use Stalhs fluid. It was expensive and it melts ordinariy syringe. I found that acetone does the job. It removes the transfer immediately on contact. Rub off the residual glue and it is good to go.


----------



## sergio denis (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks for the tips I didn't have acetone so try thinners and it worked great. I owe you a beer or two...


----------

